# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Pijn in de borst

## Kimjohn8496

Ik weet dat ik naar de dokter moet en zal doen, maar tot die punt dat ik wilde gewoon zien of iemand wist wat dit was.

Ik krijg pijn in mijn borst, goed ik ben niet zeker dat het telt als mijn borst, maar het is rechts aan de onderkant van mijn borstbeen boven mijn middenrif. Het is eigenlijk een doffe pijn die toeneemt en vervolgens afneemt gedurende de dag. Soms lijkt het erger als ik uitademen.

Iedereen had iets dergelijks, weten wat het zou kunnen zijn, of als het in verband met ontluchten?

bedankt

----------

